# Anyone else love Radically Simple as much as me?



## easy paninis (Sep 17, 2011)

I think Rozanne Gold's Radically Simple is probably my favorite cookbook right now. The recipes that I've tried so far are really simple, quick and very flavorful! Perfect for a home cook. I'm just wondering if anyone else here has this book and what you think of it? Also, do you have any other of Rozanne Gold's books, and what do you think of them?


----------

